# Interior door panels rattling



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Ours does that as well, since those 6.5s provide a good amount of bass all by themselves. I always wondered if @XtremeRevolution 's speaker baffles would stop that, while retaining the stock speakers.


----------



## MattJensen (Oct 24, 2017)

MP81 said:


> Ours does that as well, since those 6.5s provide a good amount of bass all by themselves. I always wondered if @XtremeRevolution 's speaker baffles would stop that, while retaining the stock speakers.


Yeah, it’s great a quality audio system. It’s just annoying how the switches vibrate, and it literally is just the switches because whenever I put my hand on top of them, they stop vibrating. I think it definitely needs some more dampening. I’ll look into those speaker baffles, I think they’d probably help a lot. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dhpnet (Mar 2, 2014)

I have the Pioneer system as well. I put the CLD tiles from sounddeadenershowdown.com on the doors behind the panels, and I also put some on the back of the door panels. I don't have any vibration noises. Not sure if this will fix your problem. You might want to check if the wiring is rattling of it is literally the switches. 

Another thought, the service manual says to replace the plastic clips every time the door panels are removed. You can get a box of the clips on Amazon for relatively cheap. New clips hold the panels tighter and could reduce vibrations and rattles. There are two different clips - the gray ones and the yellow ones. Each door panel requires 4 of each. 

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B007AYCV92/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o07_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B007AYCVD8/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o07_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## MattJensen (Oct 24, 2017)

dhpnet said:


> I have the Pioneer system as well. I put the CLD tiles from sounddeadenershowdown.com on the doors behind the panels, and I also put some on the back of the door panels. I don't have any vibration noises. Not sure if this will fix your problem. You might want to check if the wiring is rattling of it is literally the switches.
> 
> Another thought, the service manual says to replace the plastic clips every time the door panels are removed. You can get a box of the clips on Amazon for relatively cheap. New clips hold the panels tighter and could reduce vibrations and rattles. There are two different clips - the gray ones and the yellow ones. Each door panel requires 4 of each.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply! I’ll probably end up taking the door panels off and taking a look, it’s rattled since day one and it appears to simply be the switches. So I’m not sure there’s a fix for the switches but I’ll definitely look into getting some sound deadening material to put behind the door panels.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

